# TBG 2017 Banquet



## Jake Allen (Jun 30, 2017)

The Traditional Bowhunters of Georgia Banquet

Please come and visit with us at this great event. A good time including an excellent meal, see old friends, support TBG and talk Bowhunting!
The venue is spacious and comfortable. It is set on 115 beautiful wooded acres, with lots of walking trails and scenic spots. Come early and have a look around.

When: August 12, 2017
Where: Georgia Wildlife Federation
Address: 11600 Hazelbrand Rd. Covington, Ga 30014

Times:
Business Meeting: 4:30 to 5:00
Dinner: Starts at 5:30
Opening Announcements
Guest Speaker: TJ Conrads
Live Auctions and Silent Auctions for Great Products and Hunting and Fishing Trips
Event will concluded about 9:00

Dinner is $20.00 per person and will include Bar-b-que and fixin’s catered by Shane’s Rib Shack.
Payment can be made ahead of time by using paypal: tbogpayments@gmail.com
Or send a check to: TBG, 940 Burnt Hickory Rd, Powder Springs, Ga 30127
Or pay at the event. We do kindly ask for a RSVP so we know how much food to order.
RSVP on this post by clicking the “going” button on this post, or post a message below with me, and 4 others coming.

We are sure looking forward to seeing you there. All ya’ll come, please!


----------



## Todd Cook (Jul 1, 2017)

Everyone who can, please try to make this. It's gonna be a fun evening!


----------



## RPM (Jul 2, 2017)

Isn't that the same day as SGTP's last shoot of the year and cancer fund raiser?  If so, it will be at least the 3rd or 4th time over the last 6 years.  I don't want to start anything but couldn't you folks find another day?


----------



## sawtooth (Jul 3, 2017)

RPM said:


> Isn't that the same day as SGTP's last shoot of the year and cancer fund raiser?  If so, it will be at least the 3rd or 4th time over the last 6 years.  I don't want to start anything but couldn't you folks find another day?




Sir,  There's only so many weekends in a month. And only so many months in a summer. Conflicting dates are nothing new.  We've been dealing with scheduling issues since I can remember. The officers of the TBG work VERY HARD to fit everything  in and at times it is a logistical nightmare and some things are beyond our control. The schedule and availability of the guest speaker, for example. There's just no way to accommodate everyone. The banquet will be a great time, you can be certain of that. And the SGTP shoot is always fun. Either one will be a fun time- but the Banquet only rolls around once a year. Thank you very much for your interest in both.


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 3, 2017)

We are going to try and make this one if yall would allow an old used to be member to show up


----------



## Todd Cook (Jul 4, 2017)

John Cooper said:


> We are going to try and make this one if yall would allow an old used to be member to show up



Well, I just believe we would!


----------



## Todd Cook (Jul 4, 2017)

RPM said:


> Isn't that the same day as SGTP's last shoot of the year and cancer fund raiser?  If so, it will be at least the 3rd or 4th time over the last 6 years.  I don't want to start anything but couldn't you folks find another day?



It is hard to coordinate with all the events and choices these days. We set the date a year in advance.


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 4, 2017)

Todd Cook said:


> Well, I just believe we would!



Thanks Todd, one more question and I know it's a dumb one .....lol...
It is ok to bring our 3 yr old granddaughter with us isn't it.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jul 4, 2017)

I think we all do the best we can Bob, and I appreciate your passion for both organizations.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jul 4, 2017)

John Cooper said:


> Thanks Todd, one more question and I know it's a dumb one .....lol...
> It is ok to bring our 3 yr old granddaughter with us isn't it.



Sure is John. It will be good to see all of you.


----------



## jerry russell (Jul 12, 2017)

I can't wait for this one.  Last year was AWESOME.  The event location is fantastic.  

I have had several folks tell me that they were members long ago but were unsure about coming to the event.  Well, you need to get to this event.  It is a great time with fine folks.  Good food, lots of cool archery items to look at and buy.  You don't have to be a member but you might just find yourself joining after a couple hours with these fine folks.  

Looking forward to seeing everyone.


----------



## pine nut (Jul 14, 2017)

I plan to make it!  Karin is coming too so please count us both.  I'll be paying by paypal or sending to you Jeff.


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 14, 2017)

Jake Allen said:


> Sure is John. It will be good to see all of you.



Thanks Jeff it will good to see you and everyone else again. haven't seen most of yall in several years.

put us down for 2 1/4 LOL.


----------



## Vance Henry (Jul 22, 2017)

This is going to be another really good banquet.   We have some nice donations coming in and a fantastic guest speaker with TJ Conrads.  More on TJ coming soon.  And as a couple of folks on this thread have mentioned already, just great comradery with like minded folks.  Bring your family and friends.  I look forward to seeing everyone there.


----------



## Dennis (Jul 23, 2017)

Me and Sheila will be there


----------



## AllAmerican (Jul 23, 2017)

*Banquet*

Count us in: my wife, sister, Johnny, and myself


----------



## dutchman (Jul 29, 2017)

If it would be acceptable from a by-laws standpoint, I would like to wait until this event to announce the results of the 2017 TBG officer election. I know of no provision in the bylaws that would prevent this...but it is possible that I missed it.


----------



## Jake Allen (Aug 3, 2017)

dutchman said:


> If it would be acceptable from a by-laws standpoint, I would like to wait until this event to announce the results of the 2017 TBG officer election. I know of no provision in the bylaws that would prevent this...but it is possible that I missed it.



I have read through the Bylaws and find nothing to prevent this. Sounds like a good plan.


----------



## trad bow (Aug 4, 2017)

I will be attending and pay at the door. 
Jeff Roberts


----------



## Limbbaconeer (Aug 4, 2017)

I have not been to any of your events, but I am planning on coming. It sounds like a good time.


----------



## Vance Henry (Aug 9, 2017)

Getting very close to Banquet time!  Great donations, a great speaker and great company.    I hope everyone can make and please bring a friend.


----------



## trad bow (Aug 9, 2017)

Due to knowing ahead of time the amount of food needed, is there a cutoff to those acknowledging attendance. The only reason for me asking is I don't know if I need someone to drive me till the last moment due to physical problems. I would gladly give my driver my meal just for a chance to attend. 
Jeff


----------



## Dennis (Aug 9, 2017)

You can have my meal god knows it would not hurt me to miss a meal.


----------



## trad bow (Aug 9, 2017)

I appreciate the offer Dennis but I am very willing to forego just to attend. 
Jeff


----------



## Dennis (Aug 9, 2017)

Just come on we will feed yall


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 11, 2017)

Well we are out. The wife has been battling a migraine since Thursday due to the barometric pressure.  I sure hate to miss it. Was planning on joining back up for the 4th time....lol... and meeting new friends and seeing some old ones to. Guess I will just have to mail in my dues. 

Y'all have a great time.


----------



## Clipper (Aug 11, 2017)

Just realized I didn't RSVP.  Is it too late?


----------



## Jake Allen (Aug 12, 2017)

Clipper said:


> Just realized I didn't RSVP.  Is it too late?



No sir.
Hope to see you.


----------



## sawtooth (Aug 14, 2017)

I had a great time at the banquet. For those unable to attend I hope you can make it next year. The food was great and the guest speaker( T.J. Conrads) did a fine job. I want to thank all who attended and I'd like to thank the many fine folks who donated stuff to be auctioned off. The banquet is a good time, but in the end, after all, it IS a fundraiser.  I'd also like to thank my friend Martin Hubbard for outbidding me on that Big Jim bow- thanks man. It was great to see everybody again. I hope everyone has a fine season this year. D.


----------



## SELFBOW (Aug 14, 2017)

sawtooth said:


> I had a great time at the banquet. For those unable to attend I hope you can make it next year. The food was great and the guest speaker( T.J. Conrads) did a fine job. I want to thank all who attended and I'd like to thank the many fine folks who donated stuff to be auctioned off. The banquet is a good time, but in the end, after all, it IS a fundraiser.  I'd also like to thank my friend Martin Hubbard for outbidding me on that Big Jim bow- thanks man. It was great to see everybody again. I hope everyone has a fine season this year. D.




You didn't need it and I wasn't sure if your wife had even given you permission to spend money....


----------

